# When is separate reimbursment warranted



## clgrn1@gmail.com (Jun 23, 2011)

When is it ok to bill CPT code 64415-59 (brachial plexus block) with 01630 (anesthesia for open or surgical arthroscopic procedures shoulder)?
What are the guidelines.
any advise is greatly appreciated.


----------



## dwaldman (Jun 24, 2011)

• 64400-64530 (Nerve blocks)
CPT codes 64400-64530 (Nerve blocks) may be reported on the date of surgery if performed for postoperative pain management rather than as the means for providing the regional block for the surgical procedure.....

NCCI policy manual chapter 2


----------

